# US scientists protest US lack of climate action



## Brian G Turner (Jun 15, 2004)

Ten leading US climate scientists spoke on Tuesday of the need for more urgent action to tackle global warming.   They warned that climate models might have grossly underestimated the rises in temperature that will soon occur. 

  The team called for a major shift to cleaner fuel technologies to constrain the rapid growth in greenhouse gases. 

  "We're in the middle of a large, uncontrolled experiment on the only planet we have," said Don Kennedy, the editor-in-chief of Science magazine. 

  "Global warming has taken place and at our present rate of doing business, there is going to be a lot more of it and it will have serious consequences," added the co-organiser of the open gathering of researchers in Washington DC.


 More: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3810291.stm


----------



## Ivo (Jun 23, 2004)

There hasn't been an expert yet that Bush hasn't refuted.  Somehow I doubt this will be heeded.  Bush isn't the only President to buck science, but he has taken it to new heights.


----------



## REBerg (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 21, 2016)

Ivo said:


> There hasn't been an expert yet that Bush hasn't refuted.  Somehow I doubt this will be heeded.  Bush isn't the only President to buck science, but he has taken it to new heights.



When Water World arrives, then there will be no more skeptics.


----------



## tinkerdan (Feb 22, 2016)

Part of the problem might have something to do with, by my recollection, in the 1970's, scientists were warning of the coming ice age. So yes I'm afraid that we will have to be at water world stage one before some people take notice. Unless the ice age finally shows up in, which case I hope they don't have their pants down when everything freezes.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 22, 2016)

tinkerdan said:


> Part of the problem might have something to do with, by my recollection, in the 1970's, scientists were warning of the coming ice age. So yes I'm afraid that we will have to be at water world stage one before some people take notice. Unless the ice age finally shows up in, which case I hope they don't have their pants down when everything freezes.



Sounds a bit like the 2004 film *The Day After*.


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 22, 2016)

The US government has a plan. They're just not telling civilians about it.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Apr 4, 2016)

tinkerdan said:


> Part of the problem might have something to do with, by my recollection, in the 1970's, scientists were warning of the coming ice age. So yes I'm afraid that we will have to be at water world stage one before some people take notice. Unless the ice age finally shows up in, which case I hope they don't have their pants down when everything freezes.



This is a misperception, played up heavily by the denialists. Understand this: Scientists WERE NOT predicting an ice age in the short term. Ever. A couple of magazine articles (written by non-scientists) played up some off-hand comments, and ran with it.

Right now, 97% of climate scientists are talking about AGW as a real danger. There is no point in history where you could have gotten even 1% of climate scientists to agree that there was an oncoming ice age (in the short term. Obviously, they agree that the Earth is subject to long-term cycles).

This is a common trope, pushed by the denialists, right up there with "they can't even predict the weather".


----------



## tinkerdan (Apr 6, 2016)

I would love to see a list of the names of the entire 100% you speak of and then annotation of the 97%.


Bizmuth said:


> This is a misperception, played up heavily by the denialists. Understand this: Scientists WERE NOT predicting an ice age in the short term. Ever. A couple of magazine articles (written by non-scientists) played up some off-hand comments, and ran with it.
> 
> Right now, 97% of climate scientists are talking about AGW as a real danger. There is no point in history where you could have gotten even 1% of climate scientists to agree that there was an oncoming ice age (in the short term. Obviously, they agree that the Earth is subject to long-term cycles).
> 
> This is a common trope, pushed by the denialists, right up there with "they can't even predict the weather".


The 97% jumps at me from a specific study done that didn't impress me as to it value when mentioning doing  keyword searches to obtain 'peer' reviewed abstracts pertaining to climate change. 97% of the 12,000 abstracts collected from as far back as 1991 to present time were in 'agreement'. I suppose the use of the words peer review might suggest that these are all abstracts from climatologists.


----------



## Cathbad (Apr 6, 2016)

tinkerdan said:


> The 97% jumps at me from a specific study done that didn't impress me as to it value when mentioning doing keyword searches to obtain 'peer' reviewed abstracts pertaining to climate change. 97% of the 12,000 abstracts collected from as far back as 1991 to present time were in 'agreement'. I suppose the use of the words peer review might suggest that these are all abstracts from climatologists.



Rarely do people agree, I've noticed, when the data does not support their preconceptions.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 7, 2016)

When the Costal cities start to flood then they'll act.


----------



## Cathbad (Apr 7, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> When the Costal cities start to flood then they'll act.



Alas... too late.  Tring to talk my sis to move herself and mom nearer me.  :/


----------

